# Who is the sexiest biznitch alive?



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I am sure there are others but these are the top 3 in my book!!









oh yeah and my vote without a doubt and by far the hottest girl alive is Jessica Simpson (so what she is stupid she is still fly as hell)


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

dude I so messed up, my bad, anyway you all get the idea


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Pam anderson all the way


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

theres a english girl called jodie marsh who's doing it for me at the moment


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Traci Bingham is hot! Jodie reminds me of her excpet Jodie has smaller breasts and a HUGE nose...also not as good a body.

Hottest of them all probably brittany or christina...I just want to bone them so bad.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

vanz said:


> Pam anderson all the way


 She is damaged goods bro.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:bleh: love to give her a tongue bath..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my wife :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

This is the sexist biotch


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Damn, Salma is a good call, but I'm gonna go with Aria Giovanni


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

adio punk thats not funny, Dressing up in your mothers bra n panty's leads to problems down the line LoL...

And that other chick from england has a big shnozle, maybe if she got a nose job she'd look better, but then i'd critisize her on how her nose looks like plastic...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

there's to many to type


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> This is the sexist biotch
> 
> 
> 
> ...












i think innes found himself a new window saver..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Scooby said:


> adio punk thats not funny, Dressing up in your mothers bra n panty's leads to problems down the line LoL...
> 
> And that other chick from england has a big shnozle, maybe if she got a nose job she'd look better, but then i'd critisize her on how her nose looks like plastic...


 LOL its a joke intended for this thread u idiot, and it not my moms, its my sisters :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > This is the sexist biotch
> ...


 LMOA cant wait to see what he complaments me on this time :laugh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha there's a police chase going on in the background


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think all of them are


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pick scarfish...but if i could have anybody it would be this chick...lordy


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

But seriously this chick is hot, she looks even more banging without that top


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


:nod: LMFAO innes does get abuse doesn't he, mainly from me but i think the guy is great.lol

KELLY BROOK is tit-a-licious :bleh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

englishman said:


> theres a english girl called jodie marsh who's doing it for me at the moment :laugh:


 I see nipples and I like


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Pass on Pam Anderson, She Has Hepititis..

Selma Is Hot..


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

thePACK said:


> :bleh: love to give her a tongue bath..


 Dude .. you rock.

Selma is yum yum, for my tum tum.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow I'm surprised no one said Vida Guera or Amy Weber.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 no comments..... to busy









BTW - can I have my clothes back?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LMAO you people crack me up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can I get another pic, but this time sucking an ice lolly?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes you double poster


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

that's just fuckin gross man.

Anyway...I thought the thread was about who is the hottest of them 3 listed.

Pam anderson, even with Hepetitis, is hotter than Britney or Jessica...although I wouldn't even come near Pam, she is still hotter.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..adio do you table dances too? and while you back there get me a brandy straight..


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

This thread crack me up so much, my stomuch hurts


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 LMAO Innes, thats a good one


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Please keep the bad jokes about alive to yourself.









Take your pick as my nomination from these two.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Halle Berry all the way


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh and i fixed the poll


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Between the 3 choices, I'd take Jessica Simpson just because her mammary glands are real.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> oh and i fixed the poll


 THANKS!







not quite sure how I fucked it up


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i gotta go with brittney, Pam's past her time and jessica simspon has a wierd looking face


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

the toffe's favs

1. janet jackson
2.alyssa milano
3.jessica alba
4.serena willams
5.salma hayek

and the chicks whos moving up fast is rebecca romain stamos damn i ddint know she was that fine!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 wat?

I just took the pic from my CCTV


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like that jessica alba girl


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> I would Pass on Pam Anderson, She Has Hepititis..
> 
> Selma Is Hot..


 I'd hit it and I'd hit it hard!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My Girlfriend







(FallenAngel0210)


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

a model named masumi max is the sexiest. She has bad assed tattoos. I cant post pix cuz im at work but ill post when i get home.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

lol......

Adio Punk probably just created 100 gay porn sites opening page without knowing it. Good Job... I hope you like that picture, Im sure it is going to get around quick.

LOL......

My Vote is for Britney with Jessica a close second. Ive had a thing for her since I first saw her.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn this turned out to be a really funny thread









out of the three i'd have to go with ms. spears but my personal favorite would have to be jessica alba, keira knightly is moving up though


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> lol......
> 
> Adio Punk probably just created 100 gay porn sites opening page without knowing it. Good Job... I hope you like that picture, Im sure it is going to get around quick.
> 
> ...


 Now I just sit back and wait for those sponsor checks to roll in :laugh:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

shannon moore, find here at transworld mx


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dayum! shannon moore is fine as a mofo!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Deleted at the request of KingJeff


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hehe Im slick :laugh:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

that mayhem masuimi has some dope tattoos


----------

